# The ultimate selfie? maybe....



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Technology marches on.

https://www.yahoo.com/tech/such-a-doll-get-yourself-scanned-and-printed-in-3d-83592431558.html


Jerry


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

While I'm not interested in selfies, I am looking at using this technology for model railroading. I have similar software on my computer, and by taking a number of photos of an object I want to model, I can create a 3D model and have it printed.

Very cool stuff!


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Neat idea, but it will leave me looking at my figure saying "Am I really that fat"


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I can see that being a huge thing for wedding cakes and such. It would be fun to have yourself scanned and printed so you could set the figure on the layout somewhere.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

"The 2-inch party-favor model is $79 for five copies." 
The scanning dude should just collect scans and start pumping them out for modelers! So realistic!

However, my understanding is that the color printed versions don't hold up under damp conditions (at least w/ Shapeways). Still, it's an evolving technology...


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

The color versions do not hold up to UV light at all. I tested one and the color fades within a couple of months (depends on how much sun light you get). Also, the figure relies heavily on the printed textures. With out the textures the features are muted.


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

It might be fun to do a "selfie" as an engineer and mount "myself" in the cab of a locomotive waving at ... me as the train goes by .... me.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

ewarhol said:


> Neat idea, but it will leave me looking at my figure saying "Am I really that fat"


Im sure 3D printing companys that cater to brides-to-be are already working on that! 
I bet you can already have your cake topper go through some digital weight loss before its printed! 

Scot


----------

